#  Vorstellungen >   Sabine aus Hamburg >

## Sabine

Hallo liebe Foris, 
ich habe hier im Forum schon öfter gelesen und melde mich
jetzt endlich an. Ich bin 46 Jahre alt, habe MS, die mich aber glücklicherweise noch nicht gross beeinträchtigt. 
Dieses Forum gefällt mir gut und ist wie ich festgestellt habe, fleissig
am Wachsen.  
Liebe Grüsse
Sabine  :nice_day_cut:

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Sabine   :x_hello_3_cut:  
Herzlich willkommen hier im Forum  :v_smilie_rainbow:  
Freut mich, dass du dich zu uns gesellen möchtest 
Viel Spass bei uns  :jumps_1:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Sabine! 
Auch wenn wir uns schon in einem anderen Beitrag getroffen haben: 
Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum!  :shy_flower: 
Hoffentlich lebst du dich gut ein bei uns! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Monsti

Servus Sabine, 
ein herzliches Willkommen vom südlichen Ende! Leb' Dich gut ein und fühl' Dich wohl! 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie  :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Sabine, 
auch von mir ein herzliches HALLO in unserer Runde! Ich hoffe, Du fühlst Dich wohl mit uns!  :shy_flower:

----------


## Sabine

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für die freundliche Begrüssung! 
Liebe Grüsse
Sabine

----------


## Domino

Hallo Sabine, 
auch von mir noch schnell ein herzliches Hallo  :peace_2_cut: . Wünsche Dir viel Spass hier. 
Liebe Grüße Domino

----------


## Küken

Hallo Sabine, 
möchte dihc auch noch hier bei uns begrüßen, 
wünsche dir viele schöne Stunden bei uns...   
Lg Küken

----------


## Sabine

Danke Domino und Küken für die nette Begrüssung!
Küken - Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den rauchfreien Tagen!
Hut ab, hast Du prima gemacht!  :WOW:  
Liebe Grüsse
Sabine

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo sabine, 
ach von mir ein herzliches willkommen in dieser tollen runde hier"!!! 
ich bin 42j, wohne im ruhrgebiet und habe mehrere gesundheitliche probleme. 
cih freue mich auf einen regen austausch 
lieben gruß 
stiefelchen

----------


## Obelix1962

Hallo Sabine, Helli, Elmar, Manuela, Susi und die die ich noch nicht
kenne weil ich untreu wie ich bin im Urlaub war. 
Recht Herzlich   :hearts_mouth:  willkommen im Patientenfragen.net 
ich freue   :r_champion:   :q_dancing_1:   :jumps_rope:   :r_champion:   :q_dancing_1:  mich 
über jeden zukünftigen Beitrag der von Euch kommen wird
ebenso hoffe ich es gefällt Euch hier im Board. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962 
PS:
Unter Profil gibt es die einmalge Möglichkeit einen Pin (Fähnchen für den Wohnort) zu setzen, wäre *NNNNNEEEEETTTTTTTTTT* Ihr würdet das auch tun !

----------


## Sabine

Hallo Stiefelchen, hallo Obelix! 
Nachträglich vielen Dank für die freundliche Begrüssung.  :nice_day_cut:   
Liebe Grüsse
Sabine

----------

